# "ORE-KIMI" the movie promotion...



## v2 (May 12, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ8xbP2wzso_


----------



## syscom3 (May 12, 2007)

I want to see this movie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2007)

Looks good. IMBD page: Ore wa, kimi no tame ni koso shini ni iku (2007)


----------

